# Recessed light near air duct



## Geo747 (Jun 18, 2007)

I am in the process of installing Recessed lighting Remodeling Cans - Non-Insulated Ceiling of my living room. I have made the holes in the cieling but the final hole happens to be on the side of an air duct. If I install the can, it is definetly touching the duct.

Does this present a fire hazard being side by side?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I would put those proper type of insulation material between the heated air pipe and the canned light to avoid direct contact... then go from there... figure out the proper type of installation may requires some knowledge here...I don't know if those type where you use to insulate water pipe is good enough as it needs to stand the heat from the canned light...

not doing so will probably don't create dangerous except you wil waste air conditioning in the summer... when the can is turned on... but then if you use those low power light bulb... it is going to be little issue....


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is the duct metal? If so, there should be no problem. If it is plastic duct, or insulated, you need some space.

Are the recess cans IC rated?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

They also sell shallow lights. You may be able to replace that one fixture with a shallow model.


----------



## Geo747 (Jun 18, 2007)

There is no insulation in the area so I bought the non-IC cans. The duct has a foil type material on the outside and is insulated.

Is there something I can buy to put between the can and duct...for example a metal sheet or some sheetrock?


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Replace that can with one that is IC rated. That is the easiest and safest solution.


----------

